
Student of Steve Wozniak’s $13,000 ‘Woz U’ coding program says ‘it’s broken’ - rustcharm
https://9to5mac.com/2018/10/01/woz-u-steve-wozniak-complaints/
======
danso
> _Steve Wozniak refused to answer questions from CBS on the subject, but a
> statement from president of Woz U made a short remark about working to
> improve the program’s quality and said that “Wozniak reviews the
> curriculum.”_

That’s sad to read about. I don’t expect him to be the legendary engineer that
he was when he co-founded Apple, but I’ve always been just as impressed at his
kindness and generosity. Hopefully this is a case of him also getting
misled/screwed-over, rather than being someone who was knowingly negligent in
this.

